# SIM CARD ERRORS



## augie757

Today Droid Razr sim cards took a dump. Spoke with Verizon customer service and it is an issue only effecting Droid Razr owners. Across the country! 
You will see a red dot with an X in the middle of it. In the status bar Also 4G won't work. If you click on it. It will direct you to power down and contact customer service. Spoke with tech support. They seem to think going to a Verizon store and getting a new sim 4G card will fix it. But I am awaiting conformation on this fix.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dashshiron

I was having that issue today as well, glad to know it wasn't just me. I'll have to take it into the store tomorrow then...


----------



## GreenJeans

I had this same issue today too, glad it wasn't just me. I took it in to the store, and they swapped me for a fresh razr and I'm good to go.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## techy4christ

Its not our phones. http://t.co/Kvx8XPnL


----------



## jtclarke88

I had the same problem. New SIM card took care of it.


----------



## detr0yt

Its nation wide east coast to west coast.... Canada to the gulf of Mexico.... Not just razr..... Hey Verizon..... "can you heat me now?" oh wait... My cell calls and data have been down... ALL DAY! THANKS BIG RED


----------



## Droidx316

Same here


----------



## -TSON-

Swapped for a new sim card, didn't fix the problem. Turned LTE off and now I'm turtling around on 3G :'(


----------



## detr0yt

I could never down grade to 3g.... EVER


----------



## -TSON-

3G is still better than no data though...


----------



## joelbionic

Called Verizon for a different matter, I'm jot experiencing data miss, but she do jot remove sim card if I'm jot having data issues. Reseating the sim can start to cause an issue if there is none. Fyi from tech support

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## detr0yt

-TSON- said:


> 3G is still better than no data though...


I feel ya... I couldn't even make phone calls here earlier in Detroit... I was pissed


----------



## Droidx316

My 4g seems to be working now. in Ohio


----------



## -TSON-

I'm in metro detroit, warren area, calls were working fine even when I had no data o:

Anyways, restarting my phone after turning 4g on fixed it.


----------



## detr0yt

Nice i'm in hoesville! Lol 12 & gratiot... But yeah calls were hacked up going down 94 towards downtown... I was ticked..


----------



## detr0yt

4g is up, Detroit area!


----------



## arcanexvi

-TSON- said:


> 3G is still better than no data though...


That's debatable...


----------



## Frogman

Talk to Verizon at store. Rep said if you put fingers on sim card during install it could give u connectivity loss. Also said, known issue with Verizon since 4G LET has been out. Not just our phones. 4 G is growing and they are learning and having issues along the way.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

